# RB25DET questions...



## tacoman123 (Mar 19, 2003)

Now, I read the sticky..

I was wondering.. if I DID do the swap.. then where would I get parts for it?..

Like is there a list of interchangeable parts.. between the RB25DET and the USDM market cars?

Thanks

~Tacoman


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

night sells parts for the RB25


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

Where are you located? I actually know of a person in Tacoma that has a rb25det clip. He owns a r32 with a rb26dett in his


----------

